# Dell Streak - Any Good ?



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Time for a new phone but what to get. I was thinking just to get the latest "E" Nokia, I like it, know how they work and really does every thing I need but unfortunately these days the problem is that I have trouble seeing it without glasses and I hate wearing them and never take a pair out with me at night so can't really use it with out holding it at arms length to see it and probably looking pretty stupid in the process 

So I need something with a bigger screen. Lot's of discussion on forums all over the net but what are you guys using. Not keen on an IPhone I might be tempted but was also having a look at one of these new Dell Streaks. Anybody got one.










http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/p....aspx/mobile-streak?c=uk&l=en&s=dhs&cs=ukdhs1

One thing for any others suggested, it must do is be able to get used as a modem for my laptop. At the moment when there is no Wi-Fi available  I can hook up to the internet on my laptop through my E71 as it has an app for that.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi im responding to you message using my dell streak, visually its great and as a mini computer is superb,however as a phone its an effing nightmare. There are so many glitches its untrue, as you put it to your ear it starts opening apps for fun so that when your ready to end call you cant get into phone screen without shutting down every app its opened. Camera is great as a n internet tool its good as a phone its poo


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the dell streak is a good idea made badly ,its trying to do too much and does none of it well imo.

the nokia is still trying to make a bad os work and being left behind by all the rest sadly so stay away from nokia.

i would either go for the new htc hd or z if available or the samsung galaxy s all on android and easily tetherable to a laptopp for wifi usage, or wait a couple of weeks for the new windows 7 phones to come out all of which look very exciting.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> or the samsung galaxy s all on android and easily tetherable to a laptopp for wifi usage,


It's not wi-fi I connect with. I actually connect to the internet through my E71 via the service provider, in my case "3" as I have an unlimited internet deal with the current contract.

One of Big M's daughters has some sort of HTC phone but has the same problem as mentioned above for the Dell, the touch screen starts clicking on the various icons on the screen. Shame the Dell has the same problem I liked the look of it but I'd like a phone that first and foremost you can actually make calls on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nik (Aug 25, 2010)

go for an iphone, there is a new blackberry torch that has a touch screen and a sliding key board - i hated iphones until i got my 3gs and now i love it and wont get another phone well a 4g when my contract is up


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Well unfortunately I was a month or so out with my contract renewal but at least it has given me a chance to have a look around.

I tried one of those Dell's, as a phone useless and you'd just look daft pulling it out to make calls. IPhone is out as I would need ITunes to get my music on it and I can't be bothered with that. The Nokia E72 isn't really any different from the E71 apart from a bit better camera. I thought about an N8 but surprisingly in comparison to some others I tried it was woefully slow.

Windows phones are just sitting on the shelves, several shops told me they are just not selling and nearly everybody is pointing me in the direction of an HTC. The one thing I do like about it is that is can be used as a portable wi-fi, stick it in your pocket and off you go with a lap top. I was impressed with that alone. So it seems to be between two HTC's that I saw. There was also a couple of decent looking Samsungs but still impossible to figure out how they work and Sony but I'm not paying Â£40 a month for a phone.

Now to 3's credit which is who I'm with, the guy could have signed me up there and then but suggested I come back and see him after Christmas and he would be able to do me a better deal as a long term customer they had some offers that would kick in after the holidays.

So who has them, any good ??? there is the Standard HTC Desire and for an other couple of quid the HD version.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't have one as yet but the Desire HD has spread around my office like wildfire and I think it will be my next phone. 4 out of the 8 people I work with now have one, one of those an ex iphone 'fanboy'.

None of them have a bad thing to say about it - except it's battery life. They all get around a days worth of use out of it. But that is while being connected to the wifi all day and doing geeky things with them.

They have an app which assesses the phones battery usage and allows you to turn off functions that you don't need running. e.g. by default, the phone will check for new emails every couple of minutes which zapps the power - this can be turned off.

I've been far more impressed with the Desire over the iPhone not least because you are not 'locked in' to apple the way you are if you buy any of their products.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

The other thing they all did - which is alien to me - is buy the phone outright for about Â£400. Most of them are on good tarrifs with plenty of mins, texts and data for between Â£10 & Â£15 a month which worked out a lot cheaper than the Â£40/month for 24 months option.


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

I upgraded my iphone 3g to a Samsung Galaxy S and absolutely love it.

Screen is bright and clear, just as good as the iphone 4. Phone function works perfectly, it has a decent camera and you can use it as a modem out of the box.

Music is just a case of dragging mp3s as it opens as a standard removable drive on the PC, not itunes faffing.

Check out www.gsmarena.com, they have some pretty thorough reviews and comparisons of similar handsets. May help you make up your mind.

I couldn't recommend the Galaxy S more.

Mike.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> I don't have one as yet but the Desire HD has spread around my office like wildfire


Cheers and it did cross my mind to buy a sim free one and just continue with my existing contract as I am the same, loads of minute,txt & unlimited data for Â£20 so that's an option.



Shmoog said:


> I upgraded my iphone 3g to a Samsung Galaxy S and absolutely love it.


I'm sure it's ok but Big M has always had Samsung, operating them is completely beyond me, there is absolutely (imho) no logic to the menu or the set up so much so that the new one she got recently was tossed back in the box after half an hour and has never seen the light of day since, neither of us could figure it out :lol: :lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm sure it's ok but Big M has always had Samsung, operating them is completely beyond me, there is absolutely (imho) no logic to the menu or the set up so much so that the new one she got recently was tossed back in the box after half an hour and has never seen the light of day since, neither of us could figure it out :lol: :lol:


I shouldn't worry about that these days - I'm sure the Samsung and the HTC are both 'Android' based phones so the interfaces will be pretty much the same - I think.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's ok but Big M has always had Samsung, operating them is completely beyond me, there is absolutely (imho) no logic to the menu or the set up so much so that the new one she got recently was tossed back in the box after half an hour and has never seen the light of day since, neither of us could figure it out :lol: :lol:
> ...


I did think that the Windows Samsung & HTC looked pretty much to be the same phone.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I changed from my iphone to a HTC Desire and love it super smart phone and find call quality spot on and the ability to use it as a wifi hotspot is great


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

My boy gave me his old HTC desire and after a bedding period [i was always Blackberry] I love it - you can customise the screen and the touch typing is brilliant.

Web surfing and maps good

Only problem I run macs and can't get the photos off -help??


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I eventually opted for an HTC Desire HD as it has a better camera. I had a last minute wobble and nearly got an IPhone but over all and again imho the HTC was better.

Now the only minor problem is when I got home is that there are no instructions only a small leaflet that tells you how to sort the battery out and insert the SIM card :huh: And I have only ever had Nokia's, is there something online or in the phone that tells me how to work it ????

*THIS COULD BE A PROBLEM !!!!*

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Reckon it's going to be a little different to your Nokia experience! I think those Desire's are closer to a computer than they are to a phone.

I would have thought this manual would have been included?

http://dl4.htc.com/web_materials/Manual/HTC_Desire/100629_Desire_HTC_UM_WWE.pdf


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

my dell streak is fine with new 2.2 android, very quick internet


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

KrispyDK said:


> Reckon it's going to be a little different to your Nokia experience! I think those Desire's are closer to a computer than they are to a phone.
> 
> I would have thought this manual would have been included?
> 
> http://dl4.htc.com/web_materials/Manual/HTC_Desire/100629_Desire_HTC_UM_WWE.pdf


Thanks

I was expecting at the very least a CD in the pack. My recent Nokia's came with a disc with all the info and a few programs to load onto my laptop. We'll see.



ollyhock said:


> my dell streak is fine with new 2.2 android, very quick internet


I don't doubt it and a nice bit of kit but it was just to big for a phone.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Might also be worth having a flick through some of these....

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sour...&resnum=3&ved=0CEkQqwQwAg&fp=9e6e2a143709cb6c


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Well now it actually works !!

Relatively easy as well.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have to add a few things on this subject . i had a htc desire pretty much since it came out and have to say it is the best phone out there .i have upgraded now to the desire hd and first thoughts are apart from the massive screen and the better camera and slightly better phone and keyboard changes probably the best phone is still the desire .its early days yet and im still in the process of configuring it . the one god point with the hd is the sound out put is unbelievable .

i do have a galaxy tab though in work and its brilliant although everytime i take a call on it i picture dom jolly shouting hello ,so i only do hands free now.

android is such a simple os to use my 93 yr old nan has a desire and loves it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm well impressed with it, turns out there is an icon to click that took me to online instructions but after an hour or so it is fairly easy to find your way around the phone. It's the wi-fi hot spot that is the thing for me as well as the music side of it.

Any recommendations for these docking music systems ??? there are loads to choose from or just go for the respected names although my idea of what is a good name might be a bit out of date now


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm well impressed with it, turns out there is an icon to click that took me to online instructions but after an hour or so it is fairly easy to find your way around the phone. It's the wi-fi hot spot that is the thing for me as well as the music side of it.
> 
> Any recommendations for these docking music systems ??? there are loads to choose from or just go for the respected names although my idea of what is a good name might be a bit out of date now


glad youre getting on with it .as for the music docks its horses for courses ive got a b+w zeppelin which is quite high end sounds really good.i got bought a good system last year its by iluv and really kicks when turned up.but i bought a cheap one at tesco for my kitchen with a dab on it and for under 40 bucks it sounds really good.

i would say go to pc world or somewhere with a good array of docks and try em out.just remember though you will have to get an adaptor from cable jive to hook up your phone to it though.


----------

